

Google images get content, color filters - strangely useful - anigbrowl
http://images.google.com/images?q=bob+dobbs&imgtype=face&as_st=y&hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1C1GGLS_enUS322US322&sa=N&um=1&imgcolor=red

======
barrybe
Related:

Search Flickr by color: <http://labs.ideeinc.com/multicolr> . This one lets
you pick a palette of several colors, and the UI looks better.

Various other crazy ways to search Flickr:
<http://mashable.com/2007/07/11/browse-flickr-photos/>

